# Manure spreader



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok all you gizmo gurro's out there - I NEED to build a small manure spreader. Been looking at farm sales and such, but nobody has one or IF I find one, it goes for several $100. New ones are not an option! The one I like is a small unit at TSC, but it is over $1000. I figured I coulg build one cheaper. I have the axle, springs (if needed) angle iron and other scrap. GIVE ME SOME IDEAS!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, you could put a couple leather sacks on the back of the old goat here at TF, fill him up with goodies & let him shake and shimmy his way around your pasture....HAHA

:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your turn is coming W~S!!!:siren:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, you could put a couple leather sacks on the back of the old goat here at TF, fill him up with goodies & let him shake and shimmy his way around your pasture....HAHA
> *


Does he work for hay?:furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

army armytank :warplanes :soldier10 :cowboy:


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

You guys are making me spit my drink on the computer screen with posts like this. LOL.
 :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Back to subject. Why not take some pics of one and fabricate one to the size you want, doesn't sound too hard even though its a $hitty job. :furious:


----------

